# [SOLD] Asus ROG GTX 1080Ti Strix + Waterblock



## Hokies83

Was the 1080ti enough for the index? Curious cause I have a 1080ti and thinking about an index.
Thx and glws


----------



## undeadhunter

Is this still available?


----------



## CBZ323

Yes, it is still available.

Regarding the question about the Index, I don't know, I got my 2080ti and istalled it in my loop before my index arrived.


----------



## undeadhunter

CBZ323 said:


> Yes, it is still available.
> 
> Regarding the question about the Index, I don't know, I got my 2080ti and istalled it in my loop before my index arrived.


Interested! PM sent.


----------



## syn0s

PM sent


----------



## CBZ323

Apologies to everyone who sent a PM, i used to get email notifications but apparently not anymore.

I'll review all the messages and get back to you.


----------



## CBZ323

Bump


----------



## downlinx

How much without the waterblock?


----------



## cesar2312

bro i just text you few times and you did not answer me please PM


----------



## downlinx

cesar2312 said:


> bro i just text you few times and you did not answer me please PM


Sorry, I don't have any PM's from you.


----------



## defiler2k

Still available?


----------



## CBZ323

defiler2k said:


> Still available?


Yes, still available


----------



## CBZ323

Bump, price drop


----------



## jaz

ygpm...hopefully...lol.


----------



## CaptainCab21

Pm Sent


----------



## WackyWRZ

PM Sent


----------



## sil180sr

pmed


----------

